# end connectors?



## Exibar

http://www.ebay.com/itm/270803207902

wow, 24 pounds of end connectors, mostly VGA from what I see, sold for $71 bucks.... I've just been scrapping my end connectors with my copper wire to the local salvage yard. Maybe I'll cut the ends off and stick them up on ebay.... heck I'll cut the IDE connectors and floppy connectors off too and sell them on ebay....

anyone have a rough guess as to how much gold there would be in these connectors? Salvage cost would be about $2 pound, so that even only brings the reasonable price for 24 pounds of connectors up to $50... and that's if youget copper scrap price...

interesting what folks will buy on ebay isn't it?

Mike B


----------



## jimdoc

Boardsort.com pays $2.50 lb on those connectors;
http://boardsort.com/payout.php


----------



## trashmaster

Hello all;;;

Here in Arkansas if you sell the cables with the ends on them they call that 30% wire,, :x $0.70 per lb

But if you cut off the ends ( connectors) it now becomes 50% wire and they pay more :lol: $1.30 per lb

Almost double your money and sell the Connectors for even more money :lol: :lol: :mrgreen:


----------



## rewalston

umm what do you sell the connectors as? I've been going to save the video cables as they appear to have gold plating on them but I'm not sure how to pull the pins from them, no like IDE cables..

Rusty


----------



## Barren Realms 007

rewalston said:


> umm what do you sell the connectors as? I've been going to save the video cables as they appear to have gold plating on them but I'm not sure how to pull the pins from them, no like IDE cables..
> 
> Rusty



You can try and soak them in hot water to pull the pin's out. But with the time involved you would possibly be better off selling them.


----------



## Goldwasser

rewalston said:


> umm what do you sell the connectors as? I've been going to save the video cables as they appear to have gold plating on them but I'm not sure how to pull the pins from them, no like IDE cables..
> 
> Rusty




As Jimdoc pointed out (thank you btw) I will buy those connectors for $2.50 per pound. You need not pull the gold pins from the ends. You can just leave them inside the plastic (or metal) casing.

Please DO cut all the wire from the end however. 

It is very important that you DO NOT send non-gold tipped ends. Things like keyboard plugs, power cable ends and other silver colored pinned ends do NOT qualify. 


Items that qualify for $2.50 a pound:

IDE cable ends - YES
Serial cable ends - YES
Printer cable ends - YES
most USB ends - YES
gold pinned ends - YES

Items that do not qualify for $2.50 a pound:

PC power cable ends - NO
110v power cable ends - NO
Keyboard plugs - NO
Silver colored pinned ends - NO

Visit the website http://boardsort.com for more information. I will pay you upfront for your material. You can ship to me via carrier of your choice (with tracking information please) after you receive the money.

Thank you,
Chris


----------



## rewalston

Thanks Chris. Quick question, things are a lot easier in the States. But how about shipping stuff cross border? I live in Ontario, distance wise we aren't too awfully far apart, but that International border can seem like it's a 1000 miles across. How does one handle sending boards and connectors? (economically anyway)

Rusty


----------



## Goldwasser

rewalston said:


> Thanks Chris. Quick question, things are a lot easier in the States. But how about shipping stuff cross border? I live in Ontario, distance wise we aren't too awfully far apart, but that International border can seem like it's a 1000 miles across. How does one handle sending boards and connectors? (economically anyway)
> 
> Rusty



There should not be any issues shipping these items from Canada. I purchase material all the time north of the border. You will need to check with the various shipping services up there. I am certain you will find one that will be worth the effort.


----------



## rewalston

Thanks Chris, when I get enough I'll check into it.

Rusty


----------



## Exibar

Hi Chris!
Know that I know you're a board member too I'm much more comfortable and I'll surely be selling some stuff to you in the near future ;-)

thanks!
Mike B


----------



## glorycloud

What's the going rate for higher end cable ends like these?


----------



## Goldwasser

Those are clearly a higher grade of cable ends. Very nice.

Unfortunately I can only offer you the flat rate of $2.50 per lb for them. 

In our bigger picture some ends will have more value, some ends will have less value. Our price does not necessarily indicate the true value of any one type of connector end, but an average value that allows us to maintain a stable method of weight based pricing. 

Chris


----------



## glorycloud

better ends but the same price. :roll: 

I may have to pull the pins and see how I do.

Ah well. No worries mate! It was worth a try. 8)


----------



## Exibar

Chris,
From what I see, your service is awesome I must say, you seem to offer a fair market price for what you're buying. My only question is, what would you consider the best way to ship, perhaps 40 - 60 pounds of boards over to you from Mass? Obviously I want to ensure that my profit from the boards isn't gobbled up by shipping costs so I'd want to keep shipping costs as low as possible. What have you found the most common way your customers are shipping items over to you? for Motherboards, fingerless boards, etc. CPU's have a higher worth, thus make a flat rate shipping box worthwhile to send a few pounds.

Of course, nothing would be shipped before sending you pictures and all that usual "upfront" stuff 


wow, talking about hijacking my own thread!  Maybe you could start a new thread with a few pictures of the different type of items you accept? I'd also love to see a few pictures of your facility too... I'm sure others would be interested as well. Kinda like watching "how it's made" on Discovery I guess....

thanks Chris!
Mike B


----------



## Goldwasser

Exibar said:


> Chris,
> My only question is, what would you consider the best way to ship, perhaps 40 - 60 pounds of boards over to you from Mass?
> Mike B



Thanks for the props Mike.

Many folks have found the large flat rate box from the USPS to be a good deal. You can stuff them with up to 70 lbs for $14.95. You may break the boards in half in order to fit it all in. Obviously you will not get 70 lbs of boards in a box, but you can fit a lot of memory and cable ends in one.

They will even deliver you new empty boxes for free.


----------



## chrisp

chris or any on else intersted would you by any chance need a LaRgE shredder/pulverisor, only reason im asking is because u said the boards can be sized i imagine one could fit a good bit of weight in a gaylord as opposed to stacking what are you ideas about this?


----------



## Goldwasser

chrisp said:


> chris or any on else intersted would you by any chance need a LaRgE shredder/pulverisor, only reason im asking is because u said the boards can be sized i imagine one could fit a good bit of weight in a gaylord as opposed to stacking what are you ideas about this?




You are correct, you can fit a whole lot more material in a box when it is crushed versus stacked.

The problem however is that if you are the buyer of the crushed material, it is difficult to determine the quality. At least with stacked boards you have a pretty good idea of what you are buying. Crushed material could contain 40% midgrade which looks good in crushed form (green, etc...) but may contain very low PM content.

When dealing in assay buying this is less of an issue because you are paying on the net value, or what you actually recover. 

With that being said, are you selling one?


----------



## darshevo

So to completely derail the thread, I am looking at a large compactor right now that I will be getting if I end up getting into a building (which is planned). You will buy mobo class stuff (or any for that matter) if its baled? I could get a lot more weight on a pallet that way :mrgreen: 

-Lance


----------



## Goldwasser

darshevo said:


> So to completely derail the thread, I am looking at a large compactor right now that I will be getting if I end up getting into a building (which is planned). You will buy mobo class stuff (or any for that matter) if its baled? I could get a lot more weight on a pallet that way :mrgreen:
> 
> -Lance



Absolutely Lace, bales are not a problem. We still know what we are buying once we cut the straps.


----------



## chrisp

ahhhhhh a bailer great idea, i guess i wasnt thinking outside of the (gaylord) box lol. im sure if anyone else needs to efficently ship these volumes of boards(and doesnt have ready access to the equiptment) they could go to their local scrapyard and pay(20$ or so) to have their material bailed ... just an idea


----------



## silversaddle1

The problem you will find with baling PCB's is that once you crush them and bale them, stuff tends to fall off them during transport. You can loose a lot of values that way.


----------



## trashmaster

shrinkwrap well and band to pallet..

this will also give you somewhere to put the shipping info...


----------



## wrmahaff

If someone is dealing refinery direct though, you could crush it up all you want, as they are going to pay you based off the assay or end results (depending on who you work with) anyhow correct?


----------



## Smack

This is what gayloards are for.


----------

